
GDPR Reading Notes - frantzmiccoli
https://outofthecomfortzone.frantzmiccoli.com/tips/2018/04/08/gdpr-reading-notes.html
======
zoobab
"Global Data Protection Regulation" this is "General Data Protection
Regulation"

~~~
frantzmiccoli
Thanks for that!

